# what happened JUST before you went into labour?



## dizzybella

Just wondering what signs/feelings evryone had just before they realised they were in labour? I cant remember much from my first baby - just that i had a sore back all day and thought i had a kidney infection but it turned out i was in labour lol! i had no show or waters breaking or anything, it just crept up on me :wacko:


----------



## Shiv

I woke up with terrible trapped wind the day I went into labour, a few hours later my waters broke and the trapped wind feeling went!


----------



## Cleo

Haha! I went shopping!

Came home and was showing dh what I had bought, and bam! Contraction! Active labour began 2 hours after that and DS was born in less than 4 hours. 

No signs at all!! He was 10 days early too, so the whole time I was convinced I was having false labour!


----------



## Blah11

I had had clearouts in the week leading up to it. Also had a sore back day of waters breaking but it felt like I'd just been sleeping in an awkward position and I already had SPD so it was a good possibility. Other than that, nothing. No increased BH, no niggles, nowt! I was on bnb at midnight, OH was at tesco. Needed a drink so stood up to go get one and all of a sudden my waters broke, contractions came about 1.5hrs later and she was born another 13 and a bit hours after that.


----------



## amandad192

I was due to be induced on the 22nd so had got up early on the 21st so I could get an early night (had to be at hospital at 8:30am)
I got my first contraction as I climbed into bed the night of the 21st. So basically just before I went into labour I gave up hope of going into labour naturally.


----------



## dizzybella

Shiv said:


> I woke up with terrible trapped wind the day I went into labour, a few hours later my waters broke and the trapped wind feeling went!

:rofl:


----------



## humblebum

I had an upset stomach a couple of days before then nothing. The first thing I knew about it was my waters breaking at 10pm, he was born the following morning at 10am and was 10 days early so took us by surprise!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I felt uncomfy and constipated, uncomfy like I had slept badly or something. I rolled over in bed, my waters broke and I felt much more comfortable and not at all constipated :haha:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Entertaining stories ladies. Keep em coming :winkwink:


----------



## sarah2409

First one i was induced , but with my second, i was 6 days overdue, was out all day walking around town and in the evening took my son to the park with my sister and my mum. Had a terrible back all day, but i thought that was just because i was on my feet all day. I could kinda tell something wasnt normal though because even when i sat down i couldnt get this pain to shift. Then we came home around 10 pm and i said to my mum that my tummy had gone all hard, maybe something is gonna happen soon. Went to bed at midnight, as soon as i got in bed, contractions started, rushed to the bathroom, needed to poop desperately. After that all systems go, was a 2hr 40 mins labour!!! I couldnt believe it. I must have been in labour all day i reckon, and only had mild back pain. Hopefully the same this time round :) x


----------



## JMC82

From around a week before, I regularly got horrible crampy pains across my lower back and quite often woke during the night with what seemed like contractions but they always stopped after a couple of hours so were like false alarms. On the day I went into labour I woke during the night with contractions 20 mins apart and felt confident that they were the real thing this time. x


----------



## indy and lara

I was sitting in Starbucks with my pal and felt fine. Went home, went to loo and all of a sudden had a show. 30 mins later was contracting every 8 minutes and was on my way!


----------



## emily86

got in bed, was wriggling around trying to get comfy, heard a quiet pop sound and my waters broke on the bed lol.

Didn't have any signs before that x


----------



## Eternal

for me it was a slow build up of BH that eventually didnt go away and got more painful

when they were about 3 minutes apart, we were thinking it must be labour lol


----------



## Nichole

I woke up early, for me, and took a shower because my back was aching terribly (not uncommon for me, but it was different pain that morning) and while in the shower I had my first ever contraction. That very moment I knew I'd be delivering that day. The contractions were the only sign. My water never broke, but the contractions got close enough together that I had to get to the hospital.


----------



## Seity

Nothing. I had my 38 week appointment and everything was normal. Expected to be back the next week for my 39 week appointment. Woke up the next morning with my first contraction. I thought maybe it was a BH like I'd been hearing about (never had one) and so I went to work as usual. Part way through the morning, I started to suspect it was labor because I was still having them and they were getting closer together. Finished up the work I was in the middle of and drove home to get my husband and call the midwife to let her know I thought I was in labor and that I'd be coming to the hospital. Got to the hospital and the contractions started in earnest. He was born 4 hours later.


----------



## AP

I thought i had wind with A. It was when i screamed 'F***' with pain that the midwives realised i was in labour. :dohh:
Tip: just shout and you'll get seen ;)

With T i had a teeny show, nothing to write home about. The familar 'wind' pain came so i timed it and off to hospital i went.

Both times, i ate a Malteasers ice cream the moment before the pains came apparant. And i dont normally eat them.... Spooky


----------



## Nichole

sb22 said:


> Tip: just shout and you'll get seen ;)

Take that tip! With my DD, they stuck me in triage for an hour without even checking to see how dialated I was, all because I wasn't moaning and yelling like the others there.


----------



## Mary Jo

I had a show on the Monday (39+6) then nothing apart from a lot of discomfort for the next 2 days. Thurs night we had the hottest curry of my life, then Fri morning (40+3) OH made me scrambled eggs on toast while I was in bed, I ate most of it, and then felt a trickle of liquid go. stood up and there was soon a puddle on the floor, of pinkish fluid. contractions started properly a few hours later and Adam was born at lunchtime the next day.


----------



## Trying4ababy

I woke up in a puddle and realized my water had broke while I was asleep.


----------



## welshwarriors

I had a good clearout for 2 days before and then I woke up to a wet bed at 3am and contractions started at 5am after trying to sleep for a bit and watching birthing stories on tely lol


----------



## aliwnec10

nada. No signs. No contractions. I was 15 days early. 

woke up at 5am, went to the bathroom and thought i lost my mucus plug. Went downstairs and on the computer. Decided to take a shower. Still bleeding and once i talked to my SIL i realized it was my bloody show. Woke my husband up and my aunt who was here for the birth/to help. 

Had a regular OB appt at 8:45 so we went. Contractions started at 6:15am. By 8, they were 2 minutes apart. Got to the OB's office and i was 4cm. Went to the hospital (which is right down the road) and i was 6cm. They broke my water at 8cm. Had my son at 2:31pm.


----------



## Missy.

I felt fine the day I went into labour, didn't really feel any different. I'd had a few strong BH's in the days leading up to labour and a couple of 'clear outs' the couple of weeks before. Midwife had been that morning to check my blood pressure as it had been high for the past couple of weeks. It was quite high so was adviced to go to the day unit for monitoring but couldn't get up there until OH finished work about 5ish. Got up to the day unit about 5:30pm and was being monitored. I was sat on a hospital bed with the CTG machine attached to me and I decided to shift position in bed and as I did so I felt a little 'gush'. The 'gushy' feeling shocked me so I went to stand up and felt a really big gush and my trousers were soaked through. Contractions started about 3 hours afterwards and she was born 16 hours later. x


----------



## celine

I was in bed and ready to seduce my dh, so stood up to go pee and thought id wet myself and got mad cos i thought I cant tell him what just happened he will NEVER go near me, and then i realised the trickling didnt seem to stop so i told him i think my water just broke..and 7 hours later he was born smack on due date :)


----------



## jenny82

My mum took me out for the day, I had an amazing seafood risotto (why I always remember the risotto Ill never know!), felt soooo uncomfortable all day but thought it was the big lunch! Came home, had dinner and a small glass of of wine (on recommendation by my yoga lady!). Watched tv and got fed up so ate some pineapple. 

Went to bed and thought i was constipated - it was my OH who pointed out I was in labour although i was in denial for hours! Managed contractions at home until 7am then went to the hospital where everything started to happen really, really quickly. Luckily we live so close to the hospital!


----------



## Aready

bump! :)


----------



## Floralaura

Nothing..I was all normal and sat watching diagnosis murder (ha) when I felt a pop and suddenly got wet. So told my Mum that my waters had gone and she didnt believe me lol. That was 2.20pm on the Fri, went hospital at 6pm, contractions started at 11pm and DS1 was born at 4.22am Saturday..
DS2 I was induced so that doesnt count lol.


----------



## Belle30

I felt rough as hell the evening before I went into labour - exhausted, nauseous and almost flu-ey. I was also in a foul mood. I woke at about 3am with mild period-like pains, and then when I got up in the morning I had a bloody show. Period pains continued throughout the day, getting very gradually worse. DS was born at 5.24 the following morning.


----------



## dizzybella

Belle30 said:


> I felt rough as hell the evening before I went into labour - exhausted, nauseous and almost flu-ey. I was also in a foul mood. I woke at about 3am with mild period-like pains, and then when I got up in the morning I had a bloody show. Period pains continued throughout the day, getting very gradually worse. DS was born at 5.24 the following morning.

ooo- i feel like that today lol!! heres hoping its not just flu :haha:


----------



## MrsMama

No signs, i went into labour a week early, was asleep and woke up at 2am having contractions lol no show, no broken waters (midwife had to break them just before my daughter was born) nothing at all. it just started out of the blue! im hoping this one is the same! x


----------



## Wendyk07

I felt really unwell on the Friday night, started spotting on the Saturday morning and the contractions started that afternoon then slowed down for a while and came back full on Saturday evening. Managed to cope at home until Midnight on the Sunday and Derrin was born at 6:33 on the Monday morning.

x


----------



## PJ32

DS - induced, 

DD - had reflexology in the morning, had a good clear out at around 11pm, woke up at 1am with mild pains but regular (5 mins apart) took DS to my sisters, got to the hospital at around 2am had DD at 5.35. 

Waters never broke either time, and I never ad a show either so can't add to that xx


----------



## 5-a-side

With dd1 my waters broke as I got out of bed, had back ache after that.

dd2 I had some weird blood passed (like bits of liver, possibly TMI but its BnB after all) and called called labour ward didn't have any contractions at the time, went in and 4hrs later dd2 was born.


----------



## NewMummyx

I was sleeping (it was 5am) and the contractions woke me up but i thought they were BH :dohh:

I didnt have a clearout, waters breaking or even a show till i was in hospital!


----------

